# Who's cooking this weekend...



## wittdog (Jan 5, 2007)

Who is cooking this weekend?
I'm making jerky and my wife is making kidney pudding.....next weekend I'm doing some BB. What's everone else doing?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm thinking "Lean Cooks" this weekend.  Planning on injecting and smoking a turkey one day.  My wife wants RSC and I'm craving more grilled tuna.  So that should about do the weekend!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 5, 2007)

No cooking this weekend for me.... gotta attend my Grandmothers 100th birthday celebration.... 

She drove till she was 91


Good luck on your jerky.... guessing it's the "apple" recipe you posted?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 5, 2007)

Turkey with all the fixings...RSC with homemade fries...now that sounds good


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 5, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> No cooking this weekend for me.... gotta attend my Grandmothers 100th birthday celebration.... I kinda agree she needs something kinda special to happen.....
> 
> She drove till she was 91
> 
> ...



That's Witt's famous "Apple/Crab" jerky!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 5, 2007)

I'll be cooking two pork butts and a whole turkey breast tomorrow.

Started my diet on Tuesday so I need lots of protein.  I'm doing the BBQ 4-U Atkins diet!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 5, 2007)

Which toy are you cooking on?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 5, 2007)

Dave,

Ill be using the Stumps this weekend.  Might be using a FEC 100 next weekend!

I'm going to try and do some pulled pork sandwiches with a low carb soft taco shell and pulled pork topped with creamy coleslaw (will use Splenda for sugar substitute).

I'll be making a big batch of barbecue sauce up using tomato puree as the base instead of ketchup.

For lunch I've been eating smoked turkey caeser salad.  So far, so good!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 5, 2007)

Bold Sirloin tonight, jerky and maybe a brisket this weekend.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 5, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Bold Sirloin tonight, jerky and maybe a brisket this weekend.


Gonna post the jerky recipe...


----------



## JonM1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Got Nat Guard Duty this weekend,

Might try to get to grilling something, but no low and slow


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 5, 2007)

Tacos tonight, tomorrow who knows and sunday have no clue. Have a dining room table and china cabinet being delivered today so I gotta do that


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 5, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already did. You don't remember anything! 8)  :P 
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?p=71023#71023


----------



## wittdog (Jan 5, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see that was July......care to post it in the recipe section so I can find it when I need to....


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 5, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?p=102947#102947


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I want to give the WSM a good long run Sunday. Prolly butts. On my way to Sams to see what I can find.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 5, 2007)

Kale dinner tonight with all the trimmings at my inlaws. Tomorrow I'm trying jerky for the first time. Probably get some fish to try and keep pace with Larry for Sunday. Maybe some chicken on the kettle tomorrow.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 5, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> 80% ground beef is over priced for some reason here @ $2.29-$2.49 lb. Had a box of Bubba oinion burgers in the freezer so made them. Put the #9 Griswold on the side burner and fried up some Baby Bellas in butter. Put a 1/2 lb. of bacon on the CI griddle that i put in where the smoker box and the 1/2 grate used to be on the Sumitt Gold D and slowly fried that up. Threw on the Bubba's and let the flames fly. When everything was done i put the bacon top of the burger then the Bellas and then the American cheese. They were pretty darn good for a frozen burger. Also deep fried some onion rings and shoestring fries in peanut oil. Nice meal, everyone liked it alot.   Pretty low fat.  :P



Bryan, when your cooking those low calorie meals like that, why don't you invite Larry over!


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm doing a few thank you picnic shoulders and some split chickens for a friend of mine that helped save me about $2000 in labor for maintenance on my wife's car. It's amazing how much needs to be done to a Honda at 100,000 miles. But hey, now I don't have to worry about it for another 100,000 miles. Other than the typicl minor stuff!

Tim


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 5, 2007)

I shall not Q again............Until I have ...........a WSM. :roll: 

I am doing Gumbo on Monday though.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I shall not Q again............Until I have ...........a WSM. :roll:
> 
> I am doing Gumbo on Monday though.


What about the CG??


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 6, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a Prestige thing.


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 6, 2007)

doing my first smoke monday.  some baby backs.  on a another note I was at walmart today and they have smithfield butt's.  most were 7-10 pounds.  is that normal size from waly world or sams??  seems kind of big, but I have no idea really.  I'm a noob


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll be spicin' up 4 slabs of corned beef today that'll be pastrami tomorrow.

I think that Pastrami is my favorite meat that comes off the smoker !!

Al


----------



## Finney (Jan 6, 2007)

gordon said:
			
		

> doing my first smoke monday.  some baby backs.  on a another note I was at walmart today and they have smithfield butt's.  most were 7-10 pounds.  is that normal size from waly world or sams??  seems kind of big, but I have no idea really.  I'm a noob



Most are around 8 lbs but they come in all sizes.  Just remember... It's done when it's done.  

Good Luck.  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------

